# Dr AbsoluTTe...



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

... who is he, is he really qualified, and has he ever answered any questions

I think we should be told....



(btw, i'm bored with daytime TV already)


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

[email protected] or [email protected] is a well known and very respected rocket scientist :wink:


----------

